

Scam artists created a fake Bloomberg News site to pump and dump Twitter stock - mrdassani
http://www.theverge.com/2015/7/14/8962433/fake-bloomberg-news-twitter-stock-scam

======
DrScump
why post a lame consolidator summary when full story links (including New York
Times) were already posted 14 hours ago?

